# Unknown on SZR



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

OK, the idea of this is to find pictures of every tower proposed for szr and compare them to the empty plots.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


> atkins has added the tower to their homepage
> 
> 
> Size: Total built-up area of 194,483sqm
> ...



proposal... ut someone might have bought the design????


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> NAME : SHEIK ZAYED ROAD TOWER
> TYPE:?
> HEIGHT: ?
> FLOORS:?
> ...


pure genious.

it must be one of them


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

dubai_dude said:


> Another building name taken from another one " The Milennuim Tower" is also scheduled for construction. The construction is by OTT and NOOR construction


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=84816&page=3&pp=20

a classic thread, including SA Boy's first UaAE forum post!


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Dubai-Lover said:


>


it doesnt work for me...

here is the thread link.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=155978


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

LOL, so SA Boy might be called a Dubai newbie afterall.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

smussuw said:


> NAME: BUTTERFLY TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not sure about this one. could be approved???


now we need to match up plots with towers


----------



## BabeMagnet2000 (Nov 18, 2005)

SZR Tower and Butterfly tower both look incredible, any more news on SZR Tower in particular? Looks like an older, more vintage, Chicago-esque building. Dubai could use a few of these to contrast the ultra-modern look of most of the other towers.


----------

